# Disabled A. Minatrix Recovery (Bad Molt)



## N1ghtFire (May 12, 2017)

This thread is just about my little A. minatrix sling that I got about 2 weeks ago. It went through a bad molt a couple days after I got it and seven of its legs and its pedipals got stuck in the molt.

Day 1












A. Minatrix molting sideways



__ N1ghtFire
__ May 2, 2017
__ 3



						My A. Minatrix I got last week is molting. It had hardly webbed at all and decided to molt on...
					



It only has one leg free from the molt. I left it alone for the night hoping it would molt on its own, but woke up to see no progress and decided to help it out if the molt the best I could. 

I got some paint brushes, water, and small tweezers and carefully tried to free its legs and pedipals from the molt. I was able to free 2 legs of the molt, one leg still has the old exoskeleton stuck to it (not quite sure what to do about it, I can't remove it and I don't want to remove the leg. So I left it alone) and one leg was already free. The other 4 legs and the pedipals were lost in the process and the spider ended up with one usable leg and 3 that are hardened in a strange way and pretty much useless. 

After removing what I could of the molt:












Poor bby A. minatrix bad molt :c



__ N1ghtFire
__ May 3, 2017
__ 19



						Poor little guy only has 4 legs left, buy only 1 is fully functional. 1 is in the molt still and...
					




Over the next week and a half I kept it in a well ventalated deli cup with moist paper towels and would put water up to its mouth two or three times a day to give it an opportunity to drink. 













Disabled A. minatrix



__ N1ghtFire
__ May 3, 2017
__ 19



						Little guy still seems lively when I got home. I put a cap of water up to its mouth and I...
					




Day 10:












Disabled A. minatrix eating



__ N1ghtFire
__ May 12, 2017
__ 7






Today marks 10 days since the bad molt and I was able to get the spider to take a roach! I offered it a live B. lateralis roach with tweezers, and after clumsily striking at it several times, it roled over on its back and was able to "hug" and hold the roach to its mouth with its messed up legs and is eating it now.

Reactions: Like 11 | Informative 1 | Sad 3 | Wow 1 | Love 3 | Optimistic 7


----------



## AshS (May 12, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> This thread is just about my little A. minatrix sling that I got about 2 weeks ago. It went through a bad molt a couple days after I got it and seven of its legs and its pedipals got stuck in the molt.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Hope this little guy makes it to his next molt, things are looking good. Please keep us updated with how he is doing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johnny quango (May 12, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> This thread is just about my little A. minatrix sling that I got about 2 weeks ago. It went through a bad molt a couple days after I got it and seven of its legs and its pedipals got stuck in the molt.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


It's sad to see a sling in that sort of state, I've been there with a B annitha/smithi losing 4 legs but alls fine now.

The great thing about your little guy is that it's eating and that can only be a good thing. It should give you hope that it'll make a full recovery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (May 12, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> This thread is just about my little A. minatrix sling that I got about 2 weeks ago. It went through a bad molt a couple days after I got it and seven of its legs and its pedipals got stuck in the molt.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


IME if you can get it to eat a good meal or two like that, its chances of survival are high...bet it makes it to the next molt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## G. pulchra (May 12, 2017)

Nice job accommodating it's injuries!  Like cold blood said, keep that up and it will be fine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## viper69 (May 12, 2017)

Minatrix is one of my absolute favorites. Never underestimate nature and an animal with the drive to survive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timc (May 12, 2017)

Good luck to you and your baby! Taking the roach is a great sign and with a couple more I'm sure you'll get a molt with a few legs regenerating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caseyface (May 18, 2017)

How are things going with this little trooper? <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## N1ghtFire (May 18, 2017)

He ate his 3rd roach yesterday! So still doing well ^.^
@Caseyface

Reactions: Like 9 | Wow 1 | Love 4


----------



## Caseyface (May 18, 2017)

@N1ghtFire - Wow, I wish I was as tough as your little A. minatrix.  I am *so glad *that it is doing well and taking food! Grow little one, grow! Do you name your Ts? Would you consider naming this one? I think it deserves a kick-butt name. (What language is _language?)_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timc (May 18, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> @N1ghtFire - (What language is _language?)_


As a person who studies etymology for fun, don't even get me started.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Timc (May 18, 2017)

More importantly, I couldn't be happier for you and your spider!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (May 18, 2017)

Hang in there, bubba! Be strong!
If it's a girl, name her Wonder Woman, and if it's a boy, name it Superman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (May 18, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> He ate his 3rd roach yesterday!


3 meals -- Yay!!!
Very hopeful for this fighter!  Hope he moults again ... successfully ... and soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Stormsky (May 19, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> @N1ghtFire - Wow, I wish I was as tough as your little A. minatrix.  I am *so glad *that it is doing well and taking food! Grow little one, grow! Do you name your Ts? Would you consider naming this one? I think it deserves a kick-butt name. (What language is _language?)_


If it turns out male, I would name it Lt. Dan. "You got new legs!"

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 4 | Love 1 | Award 4


----------



## Moakmeister (May 19, 2017)

Stormsky said:


> If it turns out male, I would name it Lt. Dan. "You got new legs!"


LOL yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brumbleberry (May 21, 2017)

Nice save! Good luck little buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta (May 21, 2017)

Glad to hear the little dude is doing well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deb60 (May 21, 2017)

Magenta said:


> Glad to hear the little dude is doing well!


Lovely to see how dedicated you were in helping this little guy out , hope he is still doing ok ? X

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GreyPsyche (May 22, 2017)

No news is good news...would love to hear the outcome though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Trenor (May 22, 2017)

I tarantula can only molt so fast people. Give it time and you'll likely get an update.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jun 2, 2017)

Today is 1 month since this guys bad molt. He is still doing fine and is eating a meal right now! I've been watering him every day/other day by putting his mouth into a cap of water and am tong feeding roaches with their head crushed. 

My other A. minatrix about this size seems to be molting about every 2 months, so hopefully this guy is halfway to his next molt and recovery.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 4 | Optimistic 3 | Award 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 3, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> Today is 1 month since this guys bad molt. He is still doing fine and is eating a meal right now! I've been watering him every day/other day by putting his mouth into a cap of water and am tong feeding roaches with their head crushed.
> 
> My other A. minatrix about this size seems to be molting about every 2 months, so hopefully this guy is halfway to his next molt and recovery.


Stay strong bubba! Make sure to keep him really warm to speed up his growth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AshS (Jun 5, 2017)

Glad to see this little dude is still going strong.
Heres a thought though, when he is ready to molt, I wonder if he will be able to flip or whether he will do it upright?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vermis (Jun 5, 2017)

Magic!



Caseyface said:


> Do you name your Ts? Would you consider naming this one? I think it deserves a kick-butt name. (What language is _language?)_


Oh, Li'l Brudder.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## Nixphat (Jun 5, 2017)

Vermis said:


> Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Li'l Brudder.


The heart of a champion!


----------



## Eva (Jun 6, 2017)

Look what I found:
https://www.facebook.com/Bob-the-Former-Disabled-Tarantula-1462930633961402/
Don't know if you guys know the story or not. I just wanted to spread optimism

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jun 6, 2017)

Eva said:


> Look what I found:
> https://www.facebook.com/Bob-the-Former-Disabled-Tarantula-1462930633961402/
> Don't know if you guys know the story or not. I just wanted to spread optimism


That is great! I have a few people I need to show that too.. lol

A few people I know think that I am just letting this little spider suffer and should put it put of its misery. Even after I have explained that tarantulas don't have as complex of a nervous system and don't feel pain in the way that we do, and that they regenerate lost limbs so once he molts he will be back to his happy little self. That facebook page is a wonderful example!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vermis (Jun 6, 2017)

Yup. Looking at the way he tackles roaches, he's not going nowhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eva (Jun 6, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> A few people I know think that I am just letting this little spider suffer and should put it put of its misery. Even after I have explained that tarantulas don't have as complex of a nervous system and don't feel pain in the way that we do, and that they regenerate lost limbs so once he molts he will be back to his happy little self. That facebook page is a wonderful example!


I get where they're coming from, the look of a legless (well, nearly) spider is very pitiful, but as you very logically implied, the animal doesn't "think" of it that way. If it did, we'd see it kick and flail its remaining limbs about in frustration resulting from the restricted movement. Until they show you that, they have nothing


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jun 7, 2017)

He has a blad spot on his abdomen now where it drags on the ground. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I have him on paper towels still, don't know what else to do to help that. When I put him on cocofiber he couldn't move at all. He just kinda made a "cocofiber angel" with his legs and didnt move anywhere. 

He is feisty today though! I was just trying to scoot him into another container while I changed the paper towles and he kept striking at my straw. Fun little gif of it: http://i.imgur.com/AFM9iRP.gifv

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 7, 2017)

Good luck little guy!


----------



## cold blood (Jun 7, 2017)

Eva said:


> Look what I found:
> https://www.facebook.com/Bob-the-Former-Disabled-Tarantula-1462930633961402/
> Don't know if you guys know the story or not. I just wanted to spread optimism


I had this one survive.













Two-legged Avic



__ cold blood
__ Oct 15, 2016
__ 8
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
missing legs
pinktoe tarantula
sling




						A. avic 2 legs is better than none.   Fully recovered now.
					
















Formerly Johnny 2 legs



__ cold blood
__ Oct 15, 2016
__ 3
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
pinktoe tarantula
sling




						Formerly Johnny 2 legs.   This is the recovered avic avic.
					
















Resized952017030195121305



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2017



						Johnny 2 legs finally got an actual enclosure to enjoy...the recovery process and growth of this...

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Eva (Jun 7, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I had this one survive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love stories like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jun 7, 2017)

Very interesting to see that he made it so far. Hope he recovers fully. From the first pictures I would have guessed that he would be dead within the first 48 hours. Nice to see that sometimes the effort pays off.


----------



## Vermis (Jun 8, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> He is feisty today though! I was just trying to scoot him into another container while I changed the paper towles and he kept striking at my straw. Fun little gif of it: http://i.imgur.com/AFM9iRP.gifv


Is it weird that I think 'people who make fun of T. rex's little arms should watch this'?

Brilliant stuff, though. I'm curious if it's especially defensive because it senses it's vulnerable, or if that's par for the course. I don't pretend to know either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jun 8, 2017)

Vermis said:


> Is it weird that I think 'people who make fun of T. rex's little arms should watch this'?
> 
> Brilliant stuff, though. I'm curious if it's especially defensive because it senses it's vulnerable, or if that's par for the course. I don't pretend to know either way.


If I had to guess I would say it is approching a molt? It hasn't been this defensive up until now, it refused the last two roaches I offered and just struck at them defensively (offered one yesterday and one two days before), and is starting to plump up quite a bit compared to before. So I hope that's what it is! 

Otherwise maybe it's just grumpy because it has no legs. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (Jun 8, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> If I had to guess I would say it is approching a molt? It hasn't been this defensive up until now, it refused the last two roaches I offered and just struck at them defensively (offered one yesterday and one two days before), and is starting to plump up quite a bit compared to before. So I hope that's what it is!
> 
> Otherwise maybe it's just grumpy because it has no legs. Lol


I appreciate the effort you've put into this situation to save him. In my opinion, if a wounded/disabled creature shows that it's willing to try to survive in it's condition, help it. (Instead of putting it down, like some people would say)This shows that all life has value, and humanity isn't all bad. I hope that he recovers fully. I look forward to his molt-date, which it's looking like he will live to see! Great job!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LittleGremlin (Jul 5, 2017)

How's this little guy doing now?


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 5, 2017)

^^


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jul 5, 2017)

Nothing new yet, still hasn't molted. He is doing fine still.

Reactions: Like 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## AshS (Jul 6, 2017)

Good to hear. 
Patiently awaiting more updates.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jul 7, 2017)

Yay! Finally molted!
Found him a few minutes ago fully molted, still on his back. So thankfully didn't get stuck in the molt again!

Both pedipalps regrew and _most _of the legs are back to normal. I will update more on how the recovery looks once he flips back upright from molting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 13


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 7, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## AshS (Jul 7, 2017)

Awesome news!! So glad this guy pulled through.


----------



## Mojo288 (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow, congratulations dude, seriously amazing care for your little spider there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jul 7, 2017)

Okay! So this little guy is up to six good legs now! It's right back leg it had before dropped with the molt, and the front right leg is bent/folded over now, and looks like it may drop it as well. It's other previous bad leg on the left side seems to still have a slight bend to it at the end, but is still functional. All of the newly formed legs and pedipals look great! I am going to keep him in his paper towel lined container until it's exoskeleton hardens up then he gets to go back to his own normal enclosure!

Reactions: Like 10 | Award 6


----------



## Moakmeister (Jul 7, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> Yay! Finally molted!
> Found him a few minutes ago fully molted, still on his back. So thankfully didn't get stuck in the molt again!
> 
> Both pedipalps regrew and _most _of the legs are back to normal. I will update more on how the recovery looks once he flips back upright from molting.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Eva (Jul 8, 2017)

What wonderful news!
Looks like the mangled legs caused some problems though! That which was missing is now completely fine and all that was malformed turned out still malformed, no? Hopefully he will cast them off now that he's got so much to choose from (lol) and next time he moults he will be a 10/10 spider again!
Anyway, I am so glad he made it through!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 8, 2017)

If only there existed  a miniature walker for your little T, to help it get around while it recovers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 8, 2017)

*Absolutely wonderful!!!*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 8, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> This thread is just about my little A. minatrix sling that I got about 2 weeks ago. It went through a bad molt a couple days after I got it and seven of its legs and its pedipals got stuck in the molt.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


That's fantastic news, it's drinking, eating, which are obviously the most important things for it to get to it's next molt. I applaud your efforts sir, I'm really optimistic about the wee one making it through to another molt, well played my friend....good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 8, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> Today is 1 month since this guys bad molt. He is still doing fine and is eating a meal right now! I've been watering him every day/other day by putting his mouth into a cap of water and am tong feeding roaches with their head crushed.
> 
> My other A. minatrix about this size seems to be molting about every 2 months, so hopefully this guy is halfway to his next molt and recovery.


Sterling work, happy to hear the little one is doing so well, with your dedication and the little one eating and drinking, a molt will soon come around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 8, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> He has a blad spot on his abdomen now where it drags on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic, he's even striking at your straw, he's gonna make it, I've got that feeling about this tenacious little guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 8, 2017)

Sorry all my posts were at the end of the thread, but I knew he was going to make it, just by the way he was taking prey, drinking and your dedication, great news he finally molted again, must keep up with these threads - superb news.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## N1ghtFire (Sep 3, 2017)

My A. minatrix molted again, this is the second time since its bad molt. It still dropped one leg after molting, but the other 7 of its legs are fine! Other than the fact one or two are a tad smaller than normal. I finally moved this T back into its original 32oz deli cup enclosure.


















I took these pictures while rehousing, I don't normally handle my Ts just for anyone who was concerned.

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 4


----------



## Moakmeister (Sep 3, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> My A. minatrix molted again, this is the second time since its bad molt. It still dropped one leg after molting, but the other 7 of its legs are fine! Other than the fact one or two are a tad smaller than normal. I finally moved this T back into its original 32oz deli cup enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAYYYY IT'S SO CUTE OH MY GOSH I WANT ONE

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 3, 2017)

Amazing recovery -- this lil guy is definitely a survivor!  Anyway, thrilled for both you and the T!  Yay!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 3, 2017)

Interesting contrast in people's dispositions.  You have N1ghtFire providing truly extraordinary above and beyond care for a sling, and another thread recently where some slob(s) are throwing healthy T's in the garbage.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Sep 3, 2017)

@FrDoc what part of my post didn't you understand?

I was congratulating the guy on his slings successful molt, i don't see how that can be any more clear.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## N1ghtFire (Sep 3, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> @FrDoc what part of my post didn't you understand?
> 
> I was congratulating the guy on his slings successful molt, i don't see how that can be any more clear.


I think they wanted clarification on what thread you were refering to where someone threw their Ts away. I am curious about it too.

And thank you! I am proud of this little sling.  It is one of my favorite species

Edit: Read those comments wrong. I see now, he marked clarification on one of your earlier posts and It was @FrDoc who mentioned someone throwing Ts away. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LittleGremlin (Sep 3, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> My A. minatrix molted again, this is the second time since its bad molt. It still dropped one leg after molting, but the other 7 of its legs are fine! Other than the fact one or two are a tad smaller than normal. I finally moved this T back into its original 32oz deli cup enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, great work both of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Sep 4, 2017)

Awesome recovery!  Heck yeeeaaahh!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caseyface (Sep 4, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> My A. minatrix molted again, this is the second time since its bad molt. It still dropped one leg after molting, but the other 7 of its legs are fine! Other than the fact one or two are a tad smaller than normal. I finally moved this T back into its original 32oz deli cup enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!!!  I think about this little guy all the time, and I am so glad it is doing so well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 4, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> I think they wanted clarification on what thread you were refering to where someone threw their Ts away. I am curious about it too.


Why I've lost Faith in Humanity


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 4, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Why I've lost Faith in Humanity



Thank you, Ma'am, for taking care of the link before I could.


----------



## N1ghtFire (Dec 25, 2017)

Now:

	
	
		
		
	


	




About 8 months ago:












Poor bby A. minatrix bad molt :c



__ N1ghtFire
__ May 3, 2017
__ 19



						Poor little guy only has 4 legs left, buy only 1 is fully functional. 1 is in the molt still and...
					




My little A. minatrix molted a couple days ago and has finally made a full recovery from its bad molt. It has regrown all of its limbs! And judging from the last molt I have a little boy!  My older A. minatrix is a female, so this is perfect!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 25, 2017)

I just read all from page one to four. What an amazing recovery, and for your dedication well acknowledged. That last comparison pictures (now, and 8 months ago) are meaning a lot. Thanks for sharing this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Calelpito (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello. 

I'm having the same problem with my p.vittata
I was just wondering .. How long did u keep the sling in icu?





N1ghtFire said:


> This thread is just about my little A. minatrix sling that I got about 2 weeks ago. It went through a bad molt a couple days after I got it and seven of its legs and its pedipals got stuck in the molt.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...





N1ghtFire said:


> This thread is just about my little A. minatrix sling that I got about 2 weeks ago. It went through a bad molt a couple days after I got it and seven of its legs and its pedipals got stuck in the molt.
> 
> Day 1
> 
> ...


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2018)

Calelpito said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm having the same problem with my p.vittata
> I was just wondering .. How long did u keep the sling in icu?


Did you revive this thread just to ask a question you posited and had answered in another thread?


----------



## Calelpito (Jan 26, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> Did you revive this thread just to ask a question you posited and had answered in another thread?


Yes you said to move my sling back to its home So I did ..Then after reading  this minatrix sling that survived the same problem, was kept in a icu for over a week. I'm just trying to find the best treatment for my sling so I'm asking in another thread.  Is this against the rules? cause if it is I don't give a damm I'll ask questions and revive all the threads I can to get my lil guy. Back in shape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2018)

Calelpito said:


> Yes you said to move my sling back to its home So I did ..Then after reading  this minatrix sling that survived the same problem, was kept in a icu for over a week. I'm just trying to find the best treatment for my sling so I'm asking in another thread.  Is this against the rules? cause if it is I don't give a damm I'll ask questions and revive all the threads I can to get my lil guy. Back in shape


Generally we like to keep people from asking the same question in different places. Regardless, your circumstances are NOT the same at all. This T in this thread lost seven legs and could not move around an enclosure to hunt or drink. Your T lost one leg. Seven-legged Ts are not in danger.

Now, unless your T dropped all of it's legs since your thread, or it's hardened up and its legs are so mangled that it cannot move-- it doesn't belong in an ICU.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## boina (Jan 26, 2018)

Calelpito said:


> cause if it is I don't give a damm I'll ask questions and revive all the threads I can to get my lil guy. Back in shape


If you really want to get it back in shape you should have listened to @miss moxie before... ICUs have a tendency to kill tarantulas. @N1ghtFire had no choice with a seriously disabled tarantula. 

Why do you ask questions at all if you have no intention to listen to people with experience?


----------



## Calelpito (Jan 26, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> Generally we like to keep people from asking the same question in different places. Regardless, your circumstances are NOT the same at all. This T in this thread lost seven legs and could not move around an enclosure to hunt or drink. Your T lost one leg. Seven-legged Ts are not in danger.
> 
> Now, unless your T dropped all of it's legs since your thread, or it's hardened up and its legs are so mangled that it cannot move-- it doesn't belong in an ICU.





boina said:


> If you really want to get it back in shape you should have listened to @miss moxie before... ICUs have a tendency to kill tarantulas. @N1ghtFire had no choice with a seriously disabled tarantula.
> 
> Why do you ask questions at all if you have no intention to listen to people with experience?





boina said:


> If you really want to get it back in shape you should have listened to @miss moxie before... ICUs have a tendency to kill tarantulas. @N1ghtFire had no choice with a seriously disabled tarantula.
> 
> Why do you ask questions at all if you have no intention to listen to people with experience?


I did listen to u I moved it back. And honestly I didn't think it was possible but it looks even worse now, and hasnt moved at all.  Then this morning. I noticed it looked very flat. It's funny all this experience u should ask more questions not assume things you don't own the sling. You think I dont have the same problem ? The legs are severely mangled he cant move normally . My so sling has become severely dehydrated. I'm moving him back in the icu. Thanks for doing nothing but being a complete stuck up b!tc# to someone trying to find info on a baby tarantula. Next time you think ur gonna help someone ask questions maybe ask for a picture.  Il make sure next time to stay out of this wack forum


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jan 26, 2018)

I wouldn't really call the container I kept it in an ICU. I had it set up like any other enclosure, just with paper towels at the bottom instead of dirt. I changed the paper towels weekly and kept half of the paper towels moist. I kept it in that container for over 2 months  (2 molts) until it regained its ability to climb, web, and eat on its own then moved it back into its original container. If your spider can walk, eat, climb, and do everything for itself then I would suggest keeping it in its original container.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Jan 26, 2018)

Calelpito said:


> Thanks for doing nothing but being a complete stuck up b!tc# to someone trying to find info on a baby tarantula


This language and tone is unnecessary, you are here to try and solicit information from more experienced keepers and when you received it you went and reposted the information in another thread to try an illicit a different response. This was unnecessary and it clutters up the forum with repeated posts.

You yourself admitted a lack of experience with tarantulas and yet how are you so sure it's dehydrated? Most of the damage to your T was most probably done by you moving it during a molt, which is a very VERY basic no-no. 

There is no reason to insult people who took the time and effort to help you for no reason other than to help.

 If you want to stick your T in an ICU, go ahead, it's almost CERTAINLY going to cause more damage than help but you seem insistent and very sure of your diagnosis. In the end it's your T, do what you want but don't try to pass the buck like it's someone else's fault, grow up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jan 26, 2018)

Calelpito said:


> I did listen to u I moved it back. And honestly I didn't think it was possible but it looks even worse now, and hasnt moved at all.  Then this morning. I noticed it looked very flat. It's funny all this experience u should ask more questions not assume things you don't own the sling. You think I dont have the same problem ? The legs are severely mangled he cant move normally . My so sling has become severely dehydrated. I'm moving him back in the icu. Thanks for doing nothing but being a complete stuck up b!tc# to someone trying to find info on a baby tarantula. Next time you think ur gonna help someone ask questions maybe ask for a picture.  Il make sure next time to stay out of this wack forum


If you would like to dm me pictures of your spiders situation I'd be happy to help give advice about what worked for me. But I would suggest editing you last post to be less rude, it was unnecessary. Everyone here just wants to help and wants what is best for your spider. 

Since you moved it back to an ICU I would suggest setting it up similar to how I did mine. Line the bottom of a container with paper towels, put in a water cap, and keep the half with the water cap slightly moist. You dont want the whole container wet. Put in a few fake plants in the container for the sling to hide under or climb on, and make sure there is pleanty of ventalation on the sides of the container. Put the Ts mouth in the water cap often to give it an opportunity to drink.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2018)

Calelpito said:


> I did listen to u I moved it back. And honestly I didn't think it was possible but it looks even worse now, and hasnt moved at all.  Then this morning. I noticed it looked very flat. It's funny all this experience u should ask more questions not assume things you don't own the sling. You think I dont have the same problem ? The legs are severely mangled he cant move normally . My so sling has become severely dehydrated. I'm moving him back in the icu. Thanks for doing nothing but being a complete stuck up b!tc# to someone trying to find info on a baby tarantula. Next time you think ur gonna help someone ask questions maybe ask for a picture.  Il make sure next time to stay out of this wack forum


Listen-- it should have never been put in an ICU in the first place. You said it had its molt stuck to one leg, so you moved a post-molt T who was quite fragile into a stuffy, humid enclosure. ICUs are NOT the cure all people, including yourself, seem to believe they are. They are best suited for Ts who are dehydrated and only when the species comes from humid, tropical climates. Right after a tarantula molts they are incredibly delicate because their exoskeleton hasn't hardened yet. You disturbed them at this very fragile stage, *not* me. I've given you nothing but sound advice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jan 26, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> Listen-- it should have never been put in an ICU in the first place. You said it had its molt stuck to one leg, so you moved a post-molt T who was quite fragile into a stuffy, humid enclosure. ICUs are NOT the cure all people, including yourself, seem to believe they are. They are best suited for Ts who are dehydrated and only when the species comes from humid, tropical climates. Right after a tarantula molts they are incredibly delicate because their exoskeleton hasn't hardened yet. You disturbed them at this very fragile stage, *not* me. I've given you nothing but sound advice.


I looked at his thread and I think the biggest thing is the need for pictures. You're advice is perfect, but his sling may be stuck and mangled worse than his description makes it sound. ICU still wouldn't help, but it might explain why it's still going downhill. It's most likely going to die regardless if that's the case.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 26, 2018)

Ghost56 said:


> I looked at his thread and I think the biggest thing is the need for pictures. You're advice is perfect, but his sling may be stuck and mangled worse than his description makes it sound. ICU still wouldn't help, but it might explain why it's still going downhill. It's most likely going to die regardless if that's the case.


That's true. I'm wondering if it's not a wet molt, though he doesn't mention them being shiny. Just the 'flatter' description sounds very odd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jan 26, 2018)

@Calelpito 

I think the distinction here is what is being called an “ICU.” The traditional ICU intentionally restricts ventilation in order to raise humidity, which often causes the enclosure to be stuffy. This method typically results in your problems getting worse. This is why members here speak loudly against ICUs at the mere mention of them. The OP of this thread kept the spider in a well-ventilated enclosure, which makes a huge difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jan 26, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> That's true. I'm wondering if it's not a wet molt, though he doesn't mention them being shiny. Just the 'flatter' description sounds very odd.


That or maybe when he pulled the exo off, it ripped the new exo. Because it sounds like it's losing fluids still.


----------



## SpiderQueen666 (Jan 4, 2020)

N1ghtFire said:


> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing recovery

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mechchic84 (Jun 10, 2020)

N1ghtFire said:


> If you would like to dm me pictures of your spiders situation I'd be happy to help give advice about what worked for me. But I would suggest editing you last post to be less rude, it was unnecessary. Everyone here just wants to help and wants what is best for your spider.
> 
> Since you moved it back to an ICU I would suggest setting it up similar to how I did mine. Line the bottom of a container with paper towels, put in a water cap, and keep the half with the water cap slightly moist. You dont want the whole container wet. Put in a few fake plants in the container for the sling to hide under or climb on, and make sure there is pleanty of ventalation on the sides of the container. Put the Ts mouth in the water cap often to give it an opportunity to drink.



I'm not the person who you were messaging, but I saw your post and thought it might be helpful. I posted earlier elsewhere because I unboxed a sling earlier today and when I unwrapped the paper towel, it was partially molted. At that point the best I could do is put it in an enclosure and hope for the best. I keep checking on it and it looks like it might be slowly progressing but I think if it manages to survive, it probably is going to be missing most if not all of its legs. One of the legs that keeps wiggling looks like a crazy straw and is clearly sticking through the old carapace. It looks like it might be lifting very slowly out of the old molt but I'm not so sure. It has been about 6 hours. Not sure at what point I should know it is stuck or how long they can live like that. I can see the new abdomen and it is breathing. It wiggles occasionally but mostly looks dead and deformed. What makes this even more frustrating is this was the first sling I have ever unboxed. The other three I got are fine and healthy. I have attached the latest pictures so far.


----------

